# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  S4 Cycle

## smegs

I am currently on my second week of SARMS s4 (from Lion), ~50-65 mg/day split in the am/pm.

No noticeable changes in my training or appearance.

The vision issues are beginning to kick in.

I'll keep results posted.

----------


## Big

how long do you plan to run it? I'll be following for results.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

y u runnin s4?

----------


## smegs

Running for approximately 30 days.

Will post blood work before and after.

----------


## smegs

> y u runnin s4?


As an experiment to determine its role on my physiology. 

Not really sure how to answer that question otherwise.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

Im not an exper with s4

trying to findout what ur expecting from it

isnt it research chem?

or am I totally off??

----------


## Equiguns

smegs, that sounds good... i am currently in the process also. bloodwork and results are most important. your dose sounds good for me since i'm on a similar dose. i'm eager to see your labs. you doing PCT or just going to get labs done? when will you get labs? right after? 2 weeks after last dose?

----------


## East Coast Kid

Hey smegs. Just curious about what your goals are for this. Cut? How long you gonna run it?

----------


## bass

he is running it for 30 days.

yes i will be following this too, thanks Smegs...

----------


## smegs

Since a few are interested here are some details
I'm 26, 180 lbs, 8-10% bf, 6 ft
I have a super clean diet which is broken one day weekly 
I train 5 days a week religiously 

I'm not sure what to expect from SARMS , ideally some gains in lean body mass.

Unfortunately I have not had any noticeable changes in my physicality or training. The only change I've noticed is my vision. For example, when driving outside during the day when the sun is out into my underground parking lot it takes about 3 minutes for my eyes to adjust, which IMO is pretty bad. 

I'll keep a general log going for changes etc., and post some before and after pics, additionally my blood work.

----------


## smegs

> smegs, that sounds good... i am currently in the process also. bloodwork and results are most important. your dose sounds good for me since i'm on a similar dose. i'm eager to see your labs. you doing PCT or just going to get labs done? when will you get labs? right after? 2 weeks after last dose?


I will follow PCT if there are changes in my blood work prior to tapering off this drug.

----------


## East Coast Kid

Sounds good. I'm only on my second day and I'm going to be at 50 mg/day starting out. I'll be checking in to compare effects and such. Hope it goes well for you!

----------


## alexISthrowed

I had good results. Ran 100mg a day for 30 days.

----------


## smegs

> I had good results. Ran 100mg a day for 30 days.


want to expand on this?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> want to expand on this?


put on 5 pounds in a month
it leaned me out a little
got good pumps in the gym
the vision sides were very noticable but didnt bother me. At night time the sky looked yellow but not a big deal. Not being able to adjust to the dark was a little annoying but worth it.

----------


## Equiguns

> put on 5 pounds in a month
> it leaned me out a little
> got good pumps in the gym
> the vision sides were very noticable but didnt bother me. At night time the sky looked yellow but not a big deal. Not being able to adjust to the dark was a little annoying but worth it.



wow...impressive results...you have cycle experience? natural? little more info would be great. 5 lbs in a month with any fat loss is the equivalent of a solid cycle for an experienced juicer! I used to be extremely happy with 15-20 lbs over a 3-4 month cycle of testE, equi, and one or two other goodies. if S4 alone did that then WOW!

----------


## alexISthrowed

> wow...impressive results...you have cycle experience? natural? little more info would be great. 5 lbs in a month with any fat loss is the equivalent of a solid cycle for an experienced juicer! I used to be extremely happy with 15-20 lbs over a 3-4 month cycle of testE, equi, and one or two other goodies. if S4 alone did that then WOW!


no real cycles ive only run tbol and a few prohormones in the past. when i first got the sarms i was gonna split it with my dad and i was on 50 mg for about a week. he quit using it and i bumped the dose to 100mg and thats when i started noticing it.

----------


## Equiguns

> no real cycles ive only run tbol and a few prohormones in the past. when i first got the sarms i was gonna split it with my dad and i was on 50 mg for about a week. he quit using it and i bumped the dose to 100mg and thats when i started noticing it.


what were the sides like? vision? after you stopped how was the progress? feel like you kept gains on and fat off? did vision return to normal and how long did it take?

----------


## bass

> put on 5 pounds in a month
> it leaned me out a little
> got good pumps in the gym
> the vision sides were very noticable but didnt bother me. At night time the sky looked yellow but not a big deal. Not being able to adjust to the dark was a little annoying but worth it.


you could see the sky at night! hell i couldn't see anything not even the stars, the moon barley. but that great it didn't effect you as hard as it did for most of us who ran it.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> what were the sides like? vision? after you stopped how was the progress? feel like you kept gains on and fat off? did vision return to normal and how long did it take?


The vision wasnt really too much of a problem at least not for me. the most annoying thing was goin to to a dim lit restaurant and not being able to read the menu. the vision issues went away totally after a few days. i kept the weight on and my strength stayed the same after stopping. The fat loss was pretty minimal and im sure ive put it back on. I wish i would have taken some before and after pics but i didnt even think about it. Im not sure what brand it was but it wasnt the s4 advertised on this site and it doesnt say on the bottle. It was about the nastiest tasting thing i think ive ever put in my mouth.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> you could see the sky at night! hell i couldn't see anything not even the stars, the moon barley. but that great it didn't effect you as hard as it did for most of us who ran it.


i noticed it more in rooms with low light or around the house at night. There were a couple of times where i was at bdubs trying to order some wings but i couldnt read the menu. as far as the yellow tint goes basically anything white was a light yellow.

----------


## smegs

> i noticed it more in rooms with low light or around the house at night. There were a couple of times where i was at bdubs trying to order some wings but i couldnt read the menu. as far as the yellow tint goes basically anything white was a light yellow.


I'm on my last week at 75mg/ed, noticing similar sides now.

----------


## Oakleys

> I'm on my last week at 75mg/ed, noticing similar sides now.


What are your results like?

----------


## smegs

not much
strength gains but could be from training well

not so sure about this SARM

i will not cycle this product from Lion agian

----------


## Marty_4

So in relation to Liquid S4 from ar-r ? Do you run PCT? Would it just be the norm clomi and nolva?
Regards
Marty

----------


## endus

> not much
> strength gains but could be from training well
> 
> not so sure about this SARM
> 
> i will not cycle this product from Lion agian


thats my thought - I think lots of gains in strength are diet/training related. If I think about my last cycle, it make sense.

----------

